
W3C and WHATWG to work together to advance the open Web platform (2019) - collinmanderson
https://www.w3.org/blog/2019/05/w3c-and-whatwg-to-work-together-to-advance-the-open-web-platform/
======
collinmanderson
How did I miss this?

